# Livestrong



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Where does the LIVESTRONG ride start in Portland and will Lance Armstrong be there?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

It starts at the Nike campus in Beaverton. 
More info at the Livestrong Challenge Portland site.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm almost positive that Lance attends/rides at all the Livestrong events. He always rides the one in Austin, at least. You gotta be fffaaaaasssstttt to get near him though.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Lance was there, in the pouring rain with the rest of us. He did the 40 miler, which is fine b/c the weather was terrible. I'm glad he didn't wimp out since there was nothing to "win". Chris Carmichael was there riding as well.


----------

